# water change



## longm (Dec 6, 2007)

hey guys i need help real bad......i change my water every week 25%....is that good idea or not? cuz my fish keep getting pop eyes ...i have 75gallon with about 12 african cichilds on it ...last week i got 2 fish pop eyes ..its get better but now the same one getting it again...i need a test kit so i can test my water any test kit that you guy think that it the best out there? also i need to change my filter media for my fuval 405 can some one tell me with one of this is the best for african cichilds..(zero-carb....ammonia remover..or ultragrade carbon)???thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Water changes are seldom bad. However, with Africans, you need to make an effort to keep pH and hardness up and stable. Do you know what yours are? If your hardness is low, try adding cichlid salts. Add to incoming water. Also keep your incoming water temp close to the tank temp. I don't like ammonia remover in canister filters for Africans. Its too effective, it starves the ammonia-eating bacteria until its the surface is used up, then your tank has to cycle again suddenly. Some carbon to take out oil from food is good, but not essential. Any good substrate will do.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Please excuse the tenor of my response but I am only trying to help with mostly only research.




longm said:


> hey guys i need help real bad......
> *Yes you do as many Africans will grow longer than your tank!*
> 
> i change my water every week 25%....is that good idea or not?
> ...


TR


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

^... What? I have yet to hear of a 4.5-5' african cichlid...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

12 in a 75 may be fine. P. Salousi are africans that would be great in a 75g. Don't assume the worst. But we do need more specifics.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If your fish keep getting popeye, then you have a real problem. Clean that tank completely. Clean the substrate completely and change 75% of the water at least, maybe 25% per day for a week. Filth is the main thing that leads to popeye epidemics.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Gourami Swami said:


> ^... What? I have yet to hear of a 4.5-5' african cichlid...


"The smaller Mbuna species will grow to a maximum of about 3", and the largest species will grow to about 8". Most Mbunas grow to be between 4" and 5" long. (per the literature)"

Several others (although I am drawing a blank now will get 12" to 14") and I was exaggerating to make a point.

TR


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

inches and feet are very different.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> "The smaller Mbuna species will grow to a maximum of about 3"


Very few actual stay this small. 5-6" in is common in aquariums for the little ones (P. Salousi, Demasoni) 8-10" for red zebras and labeotropheus. Trust TOS. Mbuna should never get popeye. You may need to take out all the rocks and gravel wash with a micron or diatom filter to get all the accumulated crud. If you don't, you may find that you can't keep nitrates down regardless of how frequently you change water.


----------



## longm (Dec 6, 2007)

yea i have another wet-dry filter together fuval and that i got 900gph flow rate.......ok the one that got pop eyes is bubble bee and red zeba...and ruby red.......i just done cleaning my holley rock real good and just put in there about 2 days ago too...i duno what i really need to do cuz im still so new to this. ....if y'all need more 411 to help me easy then let me know i'll tell y'all..thanks


----------

